# Laser Jammers....



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

All,

Been using my Road Angel quite happily for the last couple of years but thinking about buying a laser jammer as an addition....anyone got any experience with any of them?

Realized since i got my 35 that holding onto my license is going to be more of a challenge than it was in the old M3 as i just cant help myself these days...cant seem to drive it slowly

Cheers
Stevie


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

My advice....stick to speed limit and let the beast loose on the track....be safe


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

LASERPARK PRO


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah don't get me wrong....not talking about trying to set new land speed records or anything...its just on a couple of the nice 'B' roads near my house (50 mph limits) i tend to give it the odd blast and just want to make sure i don't get done for hitting 70mph lets say.

Also the police have taken to sitting on bridges a lot with laser stations near me and whilst i don't advocate stupid speeding i don't tend to sit at 70mph on the motorway / dual carriage ways...normally more 85ish so looking for something to protect me for missing a van or one of the sneaky ones hidden behind a bush etc etc


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Laser park pro are no more.


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

Fitting on this car maybe quite awkward as the area where the intercooler sits is sealed with the cooler hard up against the nose cone. I've got a laser pro park but havent got round to fitting it on this car as locating the front sensor is quite awkward!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Laser Pro Park is a good system, but doesnt have the newer Unipar SL700 in its look up table. This gun is being used heavily by UK forces now for handheld speed enforcement. You may also struggle to install the LPP due to the dimensions of the heads. I used a LPP setup for 2-3 years and had the occasional failed head due to water ingress. In its day it was a very good jammer, but the tech has moved on.

Check out Radar Detector Tests and Reviews by Guys of LIDAR

I have the Laser Interceptor front and rear and have 3 guns used in the UK to test setups.

I did sort out a GB for the LI and Cliff the UK/US distributor may be happy to honour that price, certainly worth an email.

cliff *AT* laser-interceptorusa.com

I also posted an install thread here

and shot some video of my install jamming the unipar SL700

here

Hope this helps.


----------



## jeevgtr (Oct 9, 2010)

At MPH in earls court there is a company who from what i was told that they are tlking to nissan abt installing laser jammer..etc
they cost £2500 with the minimum stuff..will post the name of the company tomorrow


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

jeevgtr said:


> At MPH in earls court there is a company who from what i was told that they are tlking to nissan abt installing laser jammer..etc
> they cost £2500 with the minimum stuff..will post the name of the company tomorrow




That'll be stinger DSI.

I'm supposed to be going to a demo of it in a few weeks.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

A manufacturer would never endorse such a system.

D


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Laser Pro Park is a good system, but doesnt have the newer Unipar SL700 in its look up table. This gun is being used heavily by UK forces now for handheld speed enforcement. You may also struggle to install the LPP due to the dimensions of the heads. I used a LPP setup for 2-3 years and had the occasional failed head due to water ingress. In its day it was a very good jammer, but the tech has moved on.
> 
> Check out Radar Detector Tests and Reviews by Guys of LIDAR
> 
> ...


Great info on that! Speed cheetah do a wireless install kit, thats what i used on my laser park pro, which cuts out the need to install into the cabin, wonder if it would be compatible with that system? 

I looked up that laser interceptor, but the site in the uk is saying that they arent made anymore???

Does it work as parking sensor as well?

I really need something on my car, feel very naked without a jammer!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Gatling said:


> I looked up that laser interceptor, but the site in the uk is saying that they arent made anymore???
> 
> Does it work as parking sensor as well?
> 
> I really need something on my car, feel very naked without a jammer!


That's the old UK distributor who was sacked for dodgy selling practices, grinding an axe!

Parking sensor is okay, but wouldnt rely upon it completely.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

I was under the belief Lazer Jamming equipment is illegal? Not to sell but to use, whilst Detectors were not. 

I also recall the previous government was trying to outlaw the detectors as well but I don't think it got anywhere.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

jeevgtr said:


> At MPH in earls court there is a company who from what i was told that they are tlking to nissan abt installing laser jammer..etc
> they cost £2500 with the minimum stuff..will post the name of the company tomorrow


Have they accidentally put one too many zeros on that price. Its ridiculously high given what else is out there in this market


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Chris956 said:


> Have they accidentally put one too many zeros on that price. Its ridiculously high given what else is out there in this market


If it is a DSi Stinger, that's what it costs for radar and laser. Expensive but apparently gives full coverage of the car including the side. But as with all these things, i know what i know from personal experience, and i know what i've read/seen on the internet. I take the latter with a great pinch of salt. But i will give them a fair crack of the whip if i get to see their demo. I hope they do a side by side comparison of theirs and other systems with cameras.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

There has never been an effective radar jammer. But then again, police in this country hardly ever use handheld radar anymore.

I have heard of someone being jailed recently for being caught using a laser jammer. What I want to know is how the cops proved beyond reasonable doubt he was using it, unless he didn't have the gumption to switch it off when pulled?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I have heard of someone being jailed recently for being caught using a laser jammer. What I want to know is how the cops proved beyond reasonable doubt he was using it, unless he didn't have the gumption to switch it off when pulled?


From what i read on the news sites, this guy was using it as a some sort of magic cloaking device and was driving liking an idiot to boot.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> There has never been an effective radar jammer. But then again, police in this country hardly ever use handheld radar anymore.
> 
> I have heard of someone being jailed recently for being caught using a laser jammer. What I want to know is how the cops proved beyond reasonable doubt he was using it, unless he didn't have the gumption to switch it off when pulled?


Wasn't he caught a number of times with failed readings?

Apparently they take note when the gun errors, therefore it showed up a few times, which made them suspicious.

They then confiscated the car and found all the kit. But, as you point out, how do they prove it was being used?


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

misters3 said:


> From what i read on the news sites, this guy was using it as a some sort of magic cloaking device and was driving liking an idiot to boot.


From what I read the case fell through after realising they would fail miserably in a court of Law.

I like the Li that someone posted earlier 'Sorry officer its not a jammer its a parking sensor'


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The motorist in question received a short ban last month.

He was dumb and sped thru a police officer operated trap without turning off his jammer.


----------



## jeevgtr (Oct 9, 2010)

It is illegal but the stinger had a reset switch..so when when the cops catch you it will act just like a normal camera safety sensor like Road Angel.
As it has been mentioned it sends the gun with an error message lol....
From what i was told that they are testing a new gun in Merseyside which can catch you speeding 2 miles away..
such a bummer!!!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

jeevgtr said:


> It is illegal...
> 
> From what i was told that they are testing a new gun in Merseyside which can catch you speeding 2 miles away..
> such a bummer!!!!


There is a grey area as they are not themselves illegal, but usage of them may constitute an offence, eg obstruction of justice etc.

Most lidar speed devices have a range in excess of 1-2 miles

For instance the Lasertech Ultralyte (and its predecessor the Marksman) have an operating range of up to 2000ft, with the LRB variant having a range of 3280 feet.

When operated handheld it is almost impossible to target a car at that range and most roadside encounters will be around 1000ft. 

Talivan operation is a different story however. These units are tripod mounted and have magnification to boot. It is not unheard of for these to target cars up to 2 miles away on a road that permits such targetting.

This is where a decent jammer will save your licence. At these ranges the operator will not expect an instant reading so when your jammer goes off, slow down, kill the jammer and allow the operator to get your new speed.

Common sense really.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Wasn't he caught a number of times with failed readings?
> 
> Apparently they take note when the gun errors, therefore it showed up a few times, which made them suspicious.
> 
> They then confiscated the car and found all the kit. But, as you point out, how do they prove it was being used?


If you were the only car on the road then "maybe" but in reality they will just move onto the next one. I would be impossible to log every car that threw an error up. If it goes off and your speed is to high , slow down and switch it off . Some already have this function built in after an activation.


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

misters3 said:


> That'll be stinger DSI.
> 
> I'm supposed to be going to a demo of it in a few weeks.


I'm going to try & make it for that demo, so maybe see you there :wavey:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

omishri said:


> I'm going to try & make it for that demo, so maybe see you there :wavey:


When and where will this demo be?

If they will be demoing the Stinger's laser shield system, I might be tempted to pop up and shoot some laser as there is little independant info about its effectiveness.


----------



## omishri (Sep 23, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> When and where will this demo be?


If me & misters3 are talking about the same event, it's meant to be on the evening of the 23rd of this month (Tuesday next week), in the Glasgow area. I have to admit, I don't know much about these systems, so going to hopefully learn something!


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

I thought about these a while back and from the bit of research i did, jammers (which totally block the signal) are illegal.

A 'garage door opener' which only temp blocks the signal are very much a grey area. If you don't have electronic gates/garage then its obviously harder to prove why you have these units fitted to the car as they use the same frequency.

The ideal is to have a system that only blocks a signal for a few secs giving you time to slow. The police also need to prove that all there systems are fully calibrated and you can ask to see evidence of this.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

They are marketed as parking sensors now for the very reason you mention


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> When and where will this demo be?
> 
> If they will be demoing the Stinger's laser shield system, I might be tempted to pop up and shoot some laser as there is little independant info about its effectiveness.


Let me ask if it's confirmed for Glasgow on 23rd and the availability for testing / demo. I'll let you know


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

omishri said:


> If me & misters3 are talking about the same event, it's meant to be on the evening of the 23rd of this month (Tuesday next week), in the Glasgow area. I have to admit, I don't know much about these systems, so going to hopefully learn something!


That's the very one 

Will be nice to meet a fellow GTR'r'r'r'r  Hope to see you then.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> When and where will this demo be?
> 
> If they will be demoing the Stinger's laser shield system, I might be tempted to pop up and shoot some laser as there is little independant info about its effectiveness.


I hope you do, as at least it appears to be in Jockland.
I've been invited, via evo mag, to try one out, so may well end up getting it fitted, for a while at least.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I hope you do, as at least it appears to be in Jockland.
> I've been invited, via evo mag, to try one out, so may well end up getting it fitted, for a while at least.


Oooofft....CC a Jock  :runaway:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

misters3 said:


> Oooofft....CC a Jock  :runaway:


:chuckle: Well it's closer to him than Holland which is where Stinger is based and where I might have to take my car!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> :chuckle: Well it's closer to him than Holland which is where Stinger is based and where I might have to take my car!


Did you not try the "do you know who i am?" line 

I'd have thought they'd have been knocking you door down to get the exposure!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

There has been a few cases when people have gone to court for using a lasser jammer and have got off with it ,I dont think the police want exposure about the effectiveness of some jammers and a good lawyer can get you off with that offence which has happened .It is very much a grey area .Another thing to bear in mind is that you dont need to be speeding to get in trouble ,speeding or not if you are targeted on a regular area even under the speed limit and the police equipment keeps throwing up eo7 codes they could check your car or investigate you . Does anyone know if the electric garage door jammers are still any good ,whats the best one etc if you do have a garage ..


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Is this laser jammer legal?

Because in some countries like Belgium it is even illegal to have one.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello all 

I just read this thread title and it happens that i am in the market for one of those radar/laser detector. 

What do you recommend and where may i buy one in london ? 

Thank you guys


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

zeyd said:


> Hello all
> 
> I just read this thread title and it happens that i am in the market for one of those radar/laser detector.
> 
> ...


What are you after?

Radar/Laser detector or Laser jammer, or both?


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

both please

If i need to take one of ech for better results, it's good to go too.

Thank you


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

For the most complete protection I'd suggest the following..

Laser Jammer - I wouldnt have anything but a laser interceptor.

GPS detector for fixed camera sites - something discrete with european database (I use Micro Roadpilot, but there are others just as capable). 

Radar detector - being illegal in France you're gonna need something both stealthy to install and immune to RD detectors. Something like escort 9500ci, Beltronics STi driver.

I'm not that knowledgeable about radar detectors as radar use in the UK is very minor, mainly fixed cameras and laser.

Hope this helps.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I believe the Stinger is an attempt to combine all of those functions.
Will go out to visit the company in Holland and report back.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

David if you think its a good product and thoroughly tested with good results might be something we could negotiate a group buy discount on? I think one of these could be a worthwhile investment even if it 'helps' me out once..


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

What we need is a manufacturer to make a combined automatic garage door, driveway gate, jammer box.

"oh sorry officer. Yes I have an auto gate, and garage door. I must have a faulty control unit. I'm so sorry.", you may lie. 

And, since xmas is so near, I want some radar absorbing stealth paint.

And, since all the roads around here are so shit, I want the local council to spend some of our "road fund license" on the ****ing roads!

And, how the **** did we get 4.8 trillion quid in debt? Who the **** has taken it all? Give it back ya bastard!

Night night.


----------



## geoff horne (Nov 18, 2010)

*laser jammers*

I have had one in all ly Evos and now my GTR, very useful in NZ as we have a very aggresive enforcement of the speed limit, and it gives you a bit of protection.


----------

